# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wat kan ik doen tegen acne?

## JO

Wie heeft er een goede tip om van mijn acne af te komen ik heb er al jaren last van ik heb zowat alles al geprobeerd en het lijkt wel of het met de dag erger word ze zeggen dat het vanzelf allemaal wel goed komt ik ben inmiddels 25j maar heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat het vanzelf verdwijnt

----------


## Marie

Ben je al eens bij een klassiek homeopaat geweest?
Het kan aan bepaalde voedingsstoffen liggen, waar jij gevoeliger voor bent.

----------


## Gast: Ron

Ik vindt het vreemd dat de meeste reacties praten over het bestrijden van puisten. Terwijl de oorzaak meestal van binnenuit komt. Zelf heb ik teveel puisten gehad van mijn 14 t/m 36. Tot dat ik er achter kwam dat de oorzaak bij het eten van VARKENS-vlees lag. Je kunt proberen om een bepaalt soort risico voedsel een tijd lang niet te eten. 
Ik hoop dat je de oorzaak snel vindt.
Veel geluk en sterkte.

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by gast_@23-05-2003, 21:51:39
> * Hallo Jo,
> 
> Ik ben 34 en heb sinds mijn pubertijd last van acne. Op mijn 15e ben ik daarom de Dianepil gaan slikken (toentertijd nog de zware versie, later Diane 35) en de acne verdween. Twee jaar geleden ben ik gestopt met de pil en de acne kwam weer terug en is er nog steeds. 
> 
> Ik heb mijn huisarts gevraagd om een verwijzing naar de dermatoloog. De dermatoloog zei dat er een middel is waarmee er een hele grote kans is dat je er volledig vanaf komt en dat ik dat kon krijgen als ik wilde. Ik ben de naam ervan alweer vergeten, maar kan het wel opzoeken als je wilt. Het middel kan echter ook bijwerkingen hebben.
> 
> Ik heb op internet naar dit middel gezocht en ervoor gekozen om het niet te doen, omdat ik dan net zo goed weer de pil kan gaan slikken.
> 
> ...


 Hoi Jo&#33;

Wil je mij a.u.b. vertellen hoed je dat deed met die citroensap om te peelen?

Dank je wel 

Dickiedick

----------


## Pinar

Bedankt voor de tips, jongens. Ik heb zelf nu al vijf jaar last van acne, puistjes. Het begon op mijn negende. 

Ik heb lange tijd Benzac gebruikt. Dat hielp een beetje, maar op lange termijn (twee jaar), merkte ik dat de puistjes niet weg gingen. Daarna heb ik nog talloze andere dingen gebruikt (ook op dokter&#39;s advies), maar niets hielp. Toen ik overging op pillen, zoals Tetralet (volgens mij alleen te koop in Turkije) en Minocin (of zo iets), heeft het wat meer geholpen. Ik moest jammer genoeg wel stoppen met die pillen, omdat het schadelijk was voor mijn hormonen. 

Ik ben ooit onder behandeling geweest van een dermatoloog, maar ik luisterde niet naar zijn voorschriften, dus...

Ik ben een jaar onder behandeling geweest van een huidtherapeut, maar dat hielp niet. Toen gebruikte ik één keer in de week 70 procent zuur, en elke dag 12 procent zuur (Exfolderm). 

Nu zit ik te wachten op een afspraak met een dermatoloog. Nog één week.

Als ik van deze puistjes af ben, dan stuur ik jullie wel op hoe dat mij gelukt is.

Doei,

Pinar Sen
([email protected])

----------


## Gast: Jackie

Ik heb een geweldig product in huis wat tegen acné helpt.
Het komt inderdaad vaak van binnenuit en heeft meestal met een verkeerd voedingspatroon te maken.
Als je wilt weten over welk product ik het heb, stuur me dan een mailtje naar: [email protected].

Het heeft bij mij zelfs m&#39;n gezichtsvermogen verbetert, ik heb nauwelijks nog m&#39;n bril op, dus het doet nog veel meer goeie dingen met je lichaam.

----------


## anoniem

Ik zelf ben 15 jaar en heb/had veel last van acné. Het begon ongeveer op mijn elfde. Eerst alleen op de T-zone, later ook op wangen en kaken. Ik ben toen naar de schoonheidsspecialist gegaan. Ongeveer 1 x in de twee maanden. Dat hielp niet veel maar mijn huid werd wel een stuk minder vet.
Twee maanden geleden ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan. Die heeft mij de diane-pil voorgeschreven. Het helpt echt heel goed&#33; Natuurlijk heb ik nog puistjes, maar veel minder ontstekingen. Nu wordt het zomer.. ik hoop dat het na de zomer nog beter is&#33; De huisarts vertelde mij dat je bij ongeveer 4 maanden écht duidelijk verschil ziet. Ik heb er zin in want ik voel me nu een stuk beter. Ik raad je dus deze pil aan. Zelf moest ik eerst aan het idee wennen. Maar ik ben echt blij&#33;

----------


## Leonie

Hai&#33;

Ik raad het middel ROACCUTAN aan&#33; Ik heb allerlei kuren van de dokter gekregen zoals antibiotica, maar dat hielp allemaal niets. Roaccutan kon voorheen alleen bij dermatologen verkregen worden, maar nu dus ook bijde huisarts&#33; Het is wel heel sterk, schijnt een paardemiddel te zijn....
Ik krijg er erg droge lippen van maar verder geen bijwerken.

Bij mij heeft het heel erg geholpen&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&# 33;&#33;
Groetjes Leonie

----------


## Ik

Leonie,
ik heb ook veel over Roaccutane gehoord,
kan ik je er meer over vragen?
stuur een mailtje naar
[email protected]

Ik heb ook met Roche gebeld, maarja die werken ervoor dus die kunnen ene mooiv erhaaltje ophangen.. ik wil het van iemand echt horen...

----------


## joke Joppe.

> _Originally posted by JO_@08-05-2003, 03:05:59
> * Wie heeft er een goede tip om van mijn acne af te komen ik heb er al jaren last van ik heb zowat alles al geprobeerd en het lijkt wel of het met de dag erger word ze zeggen dat het vanzelf allemaal wel goed komt ik ben inmiddels 25j maar heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat het vanzelf verdwijnt*


 ACNE HOEFT GEEN GROOT PROBLEEM TE ZIJN&#33; mET DE AMERIKAANSE CORESA ACNE-BEHANDELING IS VRIJWEL IEDERE VORM VAN ACNE TE GENEZEN.NEEM VOOR INFORMATIE KONTAKT OP MET CORESA SKIN-CARE-SYSTEEMS. hEEREPLAATS 19, 3181 RH ROZENBURG.TELNR. 0181 213765.

----------


## Guest

@ hierboven: waarschijnlijk weer zo&#39;n onnozel zalfje wat niks afdoet, en ook veel met commerce te maken heeft...

Roaccutane, het enigste middel tegen accute acne, zie mijn post hier

----------


## Gast: de helper

Acne kun je Propolis creme voor gebruiken dit is een natuurlijk produkt, maar dit moet je dan blijven gebruiken beter is dit om te combineren met een drank die het lichaam van binnenuit reinigt, zodat je een goede gezonde huid krijgt.

Succes ermee.

----------


## joke joppe

Acne is hardnekkig, en kan blijvende schade aan de huid veroorzaken als het "te lang" blijft aanhouden. Het is absoluut niet nodig&#33; Informeer eens bij een goede huidtherapeut die de Amerikaanse Coresa Acne behandeling doet. Het is een middel dat werkelijk de meeste acne in korte tijd doet verdwijnen. In de meeste gevallen komen de behandeling door vergoeding van de verzekeraar in aanmerking.

----------


## Savannah

> Wie heeft er een goede tip om van mijn acne af te komen ik heb er al jaren last van ik heb zowat alles al geprobeerd en het lijkt wel of het met de dag erger word ze zeggen dat het vanzelf allemaal wel goed komt ik ben inmiddels 25j maar heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat het vanzelf verdwijnt



heeeJ! k had zelf ook wel eens last van puistjes..k heb toen benzylperoxide gebruikt en dat hielp harstikke g0ed!! het is verkrijgbaar bij de ap0theek..cia0 xx Savan

----------


## Gast23

Ik heb nooit echt grote puisten gehad maar ontzettend veel mee-eters..
Ik ben ook diane 35 gaan gebruiken, het is iets minder maar nog steeds niet goed genoeg ik heb nog best veel meeters op mijn voorhoofd en wangen, hebben de mensen die diane 35 slikken daar ook nog last van of is bij jullie alles weg?
dankjewel alvast

----------


## Schemerlampje

Beste Jo,

De Diane pil hielp bij mij niks. Ik kreeg er wel hele erge andere klachten van (van al die hormonen). 

Bij mij hielp de schoonheidsspecialiste. Een kuur met MD-formulations en geen puistje meer te zien. Het traject was niet leuk (eerst wordt het erger! - ze knepen wekelijks mijn gezicht uit), maar nu nooit meer puistjes :Smile:  Ik blijf het spul gebruiken, want het bevalt erg goed, ook gebruik ik poeder make up die je huid niet verstikt. Wel duur allemaal, maar je moet er wat voor over hebben. Geen varkensvlees (en zo natuurlijk mogelijk) eten is inderdaad ook een goede tip. 

Laat je nog weten wat je doet en hoe het gaat? Ben erg benieuwd.

----------


## Gast234

Hoi,

Ik ben nu 13 en heb best wel last van puistjes. Ik heb zowel kleintjes als grote, de grote zitten vooral rond mijn mond en de kleintjes op mijn voorhoofd en rond mijn mond en neus.
Op een dag zeiden een vriendin tegen mij, terwijl ze haar tanden aan het poetsen was: hee! ik weet wat voor je puisten! je moet er TANDPASTA op smeren!
dus dat deed ik en liet het de hele nacht zitten. in het begin is het wel wat sterk, want het is heel agressief. maar de volgende dag waren ze haast allemaal weg! alle kleintjes dan.
toen kwam een andere vriendin aan mij vertellen dat ik bij de hema een KLEIMASKER moest kopen. ik ben er bijna helemaal vanaf!

doegg

----------


## Parham

Hey ik ben een jonge van 15 en heb ook wel last van acne,ik weet eigenlijk niet hoe ik eraf kan komen want de een vind dit goed en de andere vind iets anders goed.Het is bij iedereen anders ..het duurt ook wel lang voordat ik erachter kan komen ..want ik ga nooit naar de doctor  :Embarrassment:  ik schaam me ervoor denk ik dan..het begon op mijn 14de ik was eerst altijd de knappere jongens van de klas en had altijd vriendinnen maar nu ik acne heb voel ik me onzeker en ben bang dat iemand een opmerking maakt over mijn acne.Eerst had ik vooral acne op mijn voorhoofd maar nu ook op mijn wangen en kin.Weten jullie wat ik moet doen??

----------


## Maurice-J

Beste acne-patiënt,

Ik heb zelf een jarenlange ervaring met gezichts-acné. Ik ben man, en het is niet altijd even prettig om met een gezicht vol pustels en puisten rond te lopen.

-> Ik ben ooit begonnen met de middeltjes zoals ze in de meeste drogisterijen staan: Clearasil, Clean&Clear etc etc ---> Het effect was 0,0 !!

-> Daarna heb ik regelmatige (kostbare) bezoeken gebracht aan een schoonheidsspecialist die gespecialiseerd was in acné behandelingen. De huid werd dan goed gereinigd en speciaal behandeld. Helaas was het goede effect maar van korte duur. Niets voor lange termijn dus. 

-> Toen ben ik naar de huisarts gestapt. Hij schreef me een anti-biotica kuur voor. Deze moeite had ik me kunnen besparen, want het leverde 0,0 (dus nix) op! Vervolgens kreeg ik een doorverwijzing naar de dermatoloog.

-> Eenmaal bij de dermatoloog kreeg ik een zware kuur voorgeschreven. Ik kreeg de zwaarste pil van Roaccutane. Het was een nogal lange kuur van bijna een jaar en tussentijds kreeg ik een ontzettend droge huid, maar vooral gigantisch droge lippen die dagelijks openbarstten van droogheid. Gelukkig verdwenen mijn puisten als sneeuw voor de zon!  :Big Grin:  Er werd mij verteld dat 80% van de patiënten met goed gevolg van de acné af zou komen. Helaas voor mij begon dik een 0,5 jaar NA de kuur de ellende weer. De eerste puisten kwamen weer in mijn gelaat.

-> Op eigen initiatief ben ik toen naar de huidtherapeut gestapt. Je merkt dat een huidthereapeut ervaring heeft met acné, en er al een stuk meer verstand van heeft als een schoonheidsspecialist. Ze drukte me de puistjes en meeëters uit, en bovendien ben ik begonnen met een fruitzuur-kuur (Exfolderm 12). Ik kreeg er een redelijk droge, licht jeukende huid van en eens in de twee weken moest ik langs komen voor een wat zwaardere fruitzuur behandeling. In totaliteit duurde de behandeling 16 weken. Nu ben ik een jaar verder en ik ben puistvrij!!  :Big Grin:  Natuurlijk komt er zo nu en dan eens een heel kleintje, maar deze groeit niet meer uit tot een joekel. 

PS Ik probeer er een gezonde levensstijl op na te houden en zorg voor voldoende nachtrust.

Ik hoop dat jullie wat hebben aan mijn ervaringen! Veel suc-6 ermee!

Groetjes Maurice  :Cool:

----------


## [email protected]

Hallo, Het klinkt misschien raar maar soms doet het je goed om te lezen dat er meer mensen zijn met acne en als je mijn leeftijd hebt "48" dan zie je bijna geen leeftijdsgenoten met acne. Acne blijft een groot probleem en naar mijn gevoel is er niet een duidelijk "iets" wat voor mij de oplossings is. Wel heb ik alles doorstaan bij de reguliere artsen/ specialisten en alternatieve genezers en helaas geen reseltaat of verpicht je leven lang antibiotica slikken. De beste resultaten heb ik gehad bij de huidtherapeut. Nu heb ik jaren Exfolderm gebruikt met best goed resultaat en nu is de fabrikant van mijn huidtherapeut over gestapt op een ander merk nl.Medit opics AHA gel 10%. Dit werkt heel veel minder en ben ik echt niet te vreden. Nu wil ik graag weer terug naar de exfolderm, wie kan mij vertellen waar ik dit kan bestellen of halen? Dank je wel voor je reactie.
Groeten Agnes

----------


## Aart

Het beste is om het van binnenuit aan te pakken.
Jullie zullen het eens moeten testen met brandneteltabletten of urtica, deze zijn bij de drogisterij te verkrijgen. De middelen zuiveren het bloed.

Succes,
Aart

----------


## maria

> Wie heeft er een goede tip om van mijn acne af te komen ik heb er al jaren last van ik heb zowat alles al geprobeerd en het lijkt wel of het met de dag erger word ze zeggen dat het vanzelf allemaal wel goed komt ik ben inmiddels 25j maar heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat het vanzelf verdwijnt


hoi, acne is vreselijk vervelend ,maar meestal wel te behandelen. In eerste instantie kan ik je adviseren naar een schoonheidsspecialiste te gaan deze kunnen je goed helpen ; goed reinigen wat je uiteraard ook zelf moet doenis heel belangrijk en wel te verstaan met een goed middel zonder alcohol!! en zij kan jouw tevens een goed advies , gestemd op jouw huid gevenen en als dat echt niet helpt kun je in overleg met haar naar een dermatoloog toe maar deze en ook je huisarts geven je toch meestal hormonen en dat lijkt mij ook niet oke. Ik ben zelf schoonheidsspecialist en ik help al diverse mensen met zulke problemen en ik ben er van overtuigd dat mijn collega's dat ook kunnen.

----------


## han10han

> Ik heb een geweldig product in huis wat tegen acné helpt.
> Het komt inderdaad vaak van binnenuit en heeft meestal met een verkeerd voedingspatroon te maken.
> Als je wilt weten over welk product ik het heb, stuur me dan een mailtje naar: [email protected].
> 
> Het heeft bij mij zelfs m'n gezichtsvermogen verbetert, ik heb nauwelijks nog m'n bril op, dus het doet nog veel meer goeie dingen met je lichaam.


je email doet het niet! kan je het op dit forum schrijven of naar mijn hotmail sturen??
[email protected]
ik ben namelijk heel beneiuwd!

----------


## Earth

*Wat ik uit eigen ervaring kan aanraden is: benzoylperoxidum (productnaam: PanGel 5/10).*

Ik gebruik nu al een halve maand PanGel en ik ben er in het algemeen best tevreden over, ik heb wel nog altijd last van acne maar wat ik heb opgemerkt is dat ze niet zo lang meer blijven als voorheen. Gewoonlijk beginnen ze al na een dag te verdwijnen en na twee dagen merk je er bijna niets meer van, want de ontsteking en rode kleur zijn dan veel verminderd. Zoals ik heb gezegd gebruik ik het al minstens een halve maand dus het kan wel even duren voordat je het effect kan merken.

Wat je wel van benzoylperoxidum krijgt is een droge huid, waardoor je na een tijd veel dode huidcellen gaat krijgen, en in het begin ook roodheid van de huid, het tweede vond ikzelf niet erg want dit effect gaf mijn gezicht eerder een bruine kleur en leek het alsof ik gebruind was, 2 vliegen in 1 klap dus  :Stick Out Tongue: . Die roodheid zal naargelang je het product verder gebruikt verminderen. Die uitdroging van de huid is ook niet echt een zeer ongewenst effect omdat je huid dan zal vervellen en dit versnelt de verwijdering van acne overblijfselen (lichte littekens, rode plekjes, enz.).

Het best begin je met PanGel 5 voor je gezicht en eventueel ook PanGel 10 voor je rug en/of borst(kas), ik wou het "slim" spelen en meteen met PanGel 10 starten voor mijn gezicht maar ik er na een week mee gestopt en overgeschakeld naar PanGel 5 omdat mijn gezicht extreem uitdroog waardoor ik een strak en rimpelig (bij glimlachen, enz.) gezicht kreeg, en wat ik hierdoor nu nog altijd heb zijn twee branderige plekken in mijn hals. Het lijkt gewoon alsof ik gebruind ben in mijn hals maar het voelt ruw aan en na een wasbeurt jeukerig en branderig.
*
Helaas zijn dit niet de enige producten dat je nodig zal hebben, dit zijn bijproducten die ik nodig heb om alles optimaal te houden:*

(Garnier Pure) reinigingsgel (+eucalyptus): Dit is een huidgel met kleine steentjes in dat ik elke morgen gebruik en helpt mijn huid te zuiveren door grotendeels dode huidcellen te verwijderen en zogezegd zou het ook de poriën uit kuisen. Prijs: 3-4,50 EUR voor 100ml

(Nivea) huidcrème: Deze crème doe ik dagelijks aan om de droge huid te verbergen en mijn huid wat vettiger te maken. Prijs: 1-3 EUR voor zo een plat rond potje

En bovendien heb je ook deze nodig:

PanGel 5: Hiermee begin je best mee voor het gezicht, later kan je eventueel overschakelen naar PanGel 10. Bevat 5% benzoylperoxidum. Prijs: 6-7 EUR voor 60g

PanGel 10: Voor de rug en borst(kas). Bevat 10% benzoylperoxidum. Prijs: 7-8 EUR voor 60g

_De vermelde prijzen zijn Belgisch._

Ik raad aan al deze producten te kopen om het beste effect te krijgen, voor mij is dit een must maar de keuze blijft natuurlijk aan u.

* Mijn gebruik:*
's Morgends was ik mijn huid en breng ik de reinigingsgel aan in mijn gezicht en laat het even intrekken, vervolgens was ik mijn gezicht goed af en droog ik goed mij af, in het gezicht zacht wrijven of deppen (NIET hard wrijven want dan kan je je huid irriteren en wrijf je je droge huid open). Dan breng ik de huidcrème aan en PanGel 10 op mijn rug en borstkas.

's Avonds was ik mijn gezicht weer en breng geen reinigingsgel (het is al duur genoeg  :Wink: ) aan, droog mijn huid en breng PanGel 5 aan en soms ook nog een klein beetje PanGel 10 op de rug en borstkas. Laat de gel drogen en dan kan je rustig gaan slapen  :Smile: .

* Wat je best niet doet:*
- PanGel aanbrengen op juist onthaarde/geschoren huid: dit kan je huid serieus gaan irriteren waardoor het heel branderig kan gaan aanvoelen.
- PanGel meer dan twee keer per dag aanbrengen: geloof mij, dit product is al erg genoeg om dagelijks 1 keer aan te brengen
- PanGel aanbrengen op gewonde huid: dit is vanzelfsprekend en staat ook op de gebruiksaanwijzing.
- Meerdere producten te samen gebruiken: zoals ik al zei: de ongewenste effecten van PanGel kunne op zich al erg genoeg zijn, maak het zeker niet erger! Dus zeker geen tandpasta met PanGel gebruiken, enz.

* Commentaar:*
Ga niet in op die personen die zeggen van hun te emailen om de naam van hun product te kennen want dit zal zeker een commerciële stunt zijn of een leugen.

PanGel is OOK voor acne dat van binnenuit veroorzaakt wordt (bv: hormonale veranderingen, puberteit, enz.)

Ik hoop echt dat dit zeer nuttig gaat zijn voor anderen en dat het anderen echt gaat helpen, en natuurlijk bij mij ook gaat verbeteren  :Smile: .

----------


## monica b

:Smile: 


> heej Jo,
> ik heb ook al jaren last van mijn puistjes.en ik weeet ook hoe vervelend het is
> En ik gebruik nu ook make-up(loreaul paris foundation), ja ik weet het,het is slecht voor je huid.maar ik krijg er meer zelfvertrouwen van en voel me beter in me vel.
> Verder als ik na school thuis kom,dan doe ik eerst me gezicht goed reinigen met reinigingdoekjes zonder alcohol&voor de gevoelige huid,verder doe ik er een lotion op(ook zonder alcohol&gevoelige huid),en heb ik een soort spul dat ik op 'vervelende&grote' puisjes doe dat het uitdroogd(of als ik voel dat er een puisje aankomt,Je kan ook tandpasta gebruiken haha maar niet te veel want het droogd heel veel uit.En een dagcreme(voor de gevoelige huid) van olaz,
> 
> tips:ga je lang onder de douche?met heel warm water?want dat is slecht voor je huid,je kan beter met koud water douchen,verder als ik gedouchd heb dan doe ik bodymilk op lichaam en me dagcreme voor gezicht, ook moet je een goede scrubcreme hebben.maar niet te vaak scrubben 2 keer per week is goed,En van chocola krijg je ook veel puisten,maar het heeft vooral te maken met je hormonen.
> 
> hoe moet je reinigen?
> met bijvoorbeeld het reinigingdoekjes.Ga je draaiende bewegingen maken. richting de neus dus aan de linkerkant van je gezicht die kant op>> en aan de rechterkant van je gezicht die kan op<<.want dan verwijder je (bijna) al het vuil uit je porieen
> ...

----------


## QualiTeas

Denk eens aan Propolis, een zuiver natuurproduct met verbazingwekkende eigenschappen zonder bijwerkingen en niet te duur.

Er is een zéér informatief boekje geschreven door een huisarts die inmiddels veel ervaring heeft met Propolis:

"De geneeskracht van propolis" van Wiebe Braam. (ISBN 90-6084-751-2).

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Ik zou even langs de huidarts gaan! een huisarts zou ik links laten liggen! deze hebben mij ooit het verkeerde voorgschreven waardoor het enkel meer werd! Nu probeer ik altijd direct een afspraak te maken met de Huidarts in het ziekenhuis.

----------


## SCCM

> Wie heeft er een goede tip om van mijn acne af te komen ik heb er al jaren last van ik heb zowat alles al geprobeerd en het lijkt wel of het met de dag erger word ze zeggen dat het vanzelf allemaal wel goed komt ik ben inmiddels 25j maar heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat het vanzelf verdwijnt


Heb jij last van acne? Of ken je misschien iemand? Dan zou ik dat heel graag van je horen. Ik ben Susan Schoones en volg de opleiding: allround schoonheidsspecialiste.
Voor mijn opleiding in Nijmegen heb ik vrouwelijke modellen nodig die ik kan behandelen voor acne.
De modellen heb ik nodig op verschillende woensdagen om half 7 s avonds. De behandeling is geheel gratis! De acne mag in het gezicht of op de rug zitten.
Dus heb je interesse? Graag contact op nemen met mij.

----------


## SchoonheidsspecialistN

Lieve Mensen,

Wie wil mij redden voor mijn laatste herkansing Voor mijn examen ACNE??

Het examen vind plaats op: Woensdag 13 Juni om 8:30 Op het Vitalis college Te Breda

*Wil Jij van je Acne AF??* Bel mij dan snel voor deze datum!! Hoe meer hoe beter!

Voor Man en Vrouw. Gezicht, rug of borst.

Ik Vergoed je reiskosten! dus voor jou geheel kosteloos! Reageren dus!

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Neem contact met me op: [email protected]

----------


## larissa_larissa

Ik gebruik zelf ook Propolis maar daarmee gaan niet alle puistjes weg,
ik wil weten of een gezichtsauna kan helpen tegen puistjes. Ik heb gehoord dat 
dit je porien opent en dat helpt toch tegen puistjes?
Kan iemand mij helpen????

----------


## sietske763

hay,
heb je wel eens fruitzuur geprobeerd?
dit geeft de huid een flinke peeling.....en fruitzuur staat goed bekend om de zuiverende werking bij acne
je kan het kosteloos verkrijgen via recept van HA.....onder de naam van vitamine A zuur.
er zitten natuurlijk wel wat voors en tegens aan, maar dat staat allemaal in de bijsluiter (bv overgevoeligheid voor zonlicht tijdens gebruik)

----------


## dvogd

Mensen! Probeer paar producten uit, maar geloof mij het zal een beetje helpen en na 2 weken past u huid zich aan! (zo is het maar) en is die product onbruikbaar! ofwel moet je paar producten per 2 weken verwisselen om resultaat te zien, maarja een beetje is geen oplossing! 
AARZEL NIET EN NEEM ROACCUTANE of bij vrouwen DE PIL
neem geen hormonaal medicament, geen chemische producten dat u huid verbranden, bacterieen doden, niet op basis van zuur, zout en... wannt je moet je huid helpen niet op een agressieve manier bestreden!
als vandaag u puist gedroogd is door een prodct krijg je die na 4 dagen sowieso terug! DUS UITWENDIG KAN JE ZWARE VORM VAN ACNE NOOIIIIIT WEGDOEN net zoals je er niet over knt shminken! (zware acne is meer dan 20 rode plekken/ puistjes/en) op je gelaat! 
Ik heb zelf 4 jaar acne, en nu ik ROACCTANE gebruik, is het zo goed als weg en ik gebruik het maar 1 maand. Het is een wonderproduct ookal kon ik eerst niet geloven dat het zou helpen! Vraag de juiste dosis aub! dit is belangrijk!!!!! als je meer neemt of minder kan je ergere bijwerkingen hebben  :Frown:  dus hoe juistere kwantiteit hoe beter  :Stick Out Tongue:  PAS OP VAN DE 2E WEEK DIT IS DE ERGSTE wat er ook is, wachten!!!!! tot 3e week vanaf dan begint da weg te trekken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sandervdmeer

Je kan ook gladskin proberen. Het is een nieuw product en werkt verschrikkelijk goed! Ik ben er zeer tevreden over en je ziet vrijwel direct resultaat. Er staat veel informatie op hun site, waar je het ook kan bestellen: www.gladskin.com

Gr.

----------


## Shitwista

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik kan jullie ermee helpen!! en jullie mij weer :$

Ik ben schoonheidsspecialiste en doe nu examen in acne.
We moeten iemand vinden met 5 puistjes (witte koppen) en 5 comedonen.

Je krijgt een behandeling die bestaat uit:
- Reiniging
- Peeling
- Onzuiverheden verwijderen
- Masker
- Dagcreme

Deze dingen helpen je om je huid weer te herstellen.

Mijn examens zijn vrijdag 8 maart of eventueel vrijdag 15 maart om 13:00, in Eindhoven. Ben jij degene die geschikt is of ken je misschien iemand anders?

Reageerdan op dit topic.

Dankjewel!!

----------


## Blizzard

Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## MOlthof

Helaas werkt Gladskin ook niet voor iedereen, maar alléén dragers van de Staphylococcus aureus bacterie, zoals uitgelegd op onze website. Daarnaast duurt het ook vaak enkele weken voordat een duidelijk effect zichtbaar wordt. Voor vragen kunt u ons altijd bereiken via [email protected]. 
Mvg,
Namens het Gladskin Team,
Marjolein




> Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.
> 
> Trap er niet in!!

----------


## unite

er zijn heel wat middelen.... die je kan gebruiken van pillen, zalfen, cremes, homeopatische middelen noem maar op... de keuzes zijn er zat je moet even kijken wat en hoe je het wil toepassen..

----------


## Aysegul19

Beste Jo,

Voor mijn opleiding huidtherapie ben ik op zoek naar iemand met acne in het gezicht. 
Het is voor mijn tentamen dat plaats zal vinden op 29 of 30 januari op de Haagse Hogeschool in Den Haag. 

Tijdens mijn tentamen krijg je een gratis acne behandeling en vrijblijvend advies! Ook worden de reiskosten door mij vergoedt.

Dus heb je interesses om mijn patiënt te zijn voor mijn tentamen, stuur me dan aub een mail naar: [email protected]

Graag wacht ik op je reactie :Smile:

----------


## Maria3841

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Ru100

Ik heb ook heel erg last van acne. Een collega heeft me gezegd dat ik vitaminen ervoor kan gebruiken. Ik zag bij fitperpost.nl dat ze vitaminen hebben. Is een van jullie bekend met MSM puur poeder voor acne?

----------


## Kevertje

Msm zou ik niet weten. dat werkt wel ontgiftend dus dat zou kunnen schelen. Voor acne zou je kunnen googlen op insulineresistentie en oestrogeendominantie. Veel mensen hebben dat en het kan veel klachten uitlokken, waarvan acne nog een relatief milde klacht is.
Je kan ook denken aan een zinktekort. Zink is ook belangrijk voor de hormonen. In bijvoorbeeld biergist of edelgistvlokken zit zink en vitamine B en die zijn beiden goed tegen acne. Melk is trouwens ook niet zo goed bij acne vanwege de hormonen die erin zitten.

----------


## Flogiston

MSM werkt niet ontgiftend. Het enige dat ontgiftend werkt is het lichaam zelf, voornamelijk via de lever en de nieren. De beste manier om te ontgiften is daarom: geen nieuwe gifstoffen toevoegen. Het slikken van supplementen of bepaalde stoffen helpt echt niet om te ontgiften. Dat is een mythe die alleen nog vanuit het alternatieve circuit in leven wordt gehouden - vooral omdat zij zelf de benodigde supplementen verkopen.

Insulineresistentie is niet iets om lichtvoetig mee om te gaan. Het is het eerste stadium van suikerziekte. Aangezien suikerziekte zeer ernstig is als je er niets aan doet, maar uitstekend te behandelen is als je er op tijd bij bent, moet je zeker niet zelf gaan dokteren. Dat is experimenteren met je gezondheid - dat moet je dus niet willen.

Ook voor zink geldt hetzelfde. Zink is giftig. Maar het is ook nodig. Het moet dus in je voeding zitten, maar je moet er zeker niet te veel van binnenkrijgen. Zomaar wat extra zink gaan slikken kan gevaarlijk zijn. Nooit doen dus!

Tot slot de bewering dat er hormonen in melk zouden zitten. Dat je je reinste hoax. Ook die onzin wordt alleen nog maar vanuit de alternatieve hoek verkondigd. In werkelijkheid wordt continu gecontroleerd of er hormonen in de melk zitten. Melk met hormonen wordt ogenblikkelijk afgekeurd, de betreffende boer krijgt een boete, en hij wordt een tijd onder verscherpt toezicht gesteld. Met andere woorden: onze melk is compleet veilig.

Flogiston

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Hallo! Ik heb nu al 2 jaar lang acne en wat bij mij toch geholpen heeft is limoensap en tandpasta. Verder merk ik wel wanneer ik chocola of chips eet dat mijn acne meteen erger wordt.

Edit: Ik heb een kijkje op deze site genomen: http://www.acnegenezen.nl/ en heb hier een paar goede tips gevonden. Voortaan doe ik nu een ijsklontje op de puist, dat werkt echt heel goed!

----------

